# How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding stalls?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 3 ND does with twins on them the oldest are almost 2 weeks old the youngest with are almost a week old I let them play all together in the goat pen during nice weather and put them each back in their pens at night (pens are 3x4 roughly) but none of the does get along with each other and knock each others kids around I know kids are not truly that breakable but I worry about leaving them in the pen all together permanently. in my pen there is a small lean to and a dog house it still gets pretty cold here at night the wind has a good bite to it and it is rainy season here I worry about the does that are not willing to share there spots. I also have 2 yearling does that share the pen. what is your opinion on moving the does and kids to the outside pens? :shrug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding sta*

Like you, I hesitate to put them out in the cold. I keep my girls in their kidding stalls for 4 days after kidding and then put them out in the "nursery" for the nice sunny days. If it's cold and wet they stay in. They come back into the barn at night. At about 2 weeks old I move them to the nursery, I have 2 pens with shelters (mostly enclosed, just a small door), each goat gets a shelter, because I don't want the dominant doe to prevent the others getting inside. They stay there till the kids are over a month old. Depends on if I need the shelter for another doe. I have two stalls in the barn that have outside access, so I can keep 4 does/kids pretty confortable at a time. So, I stagger my breeding so I don't have more then 4 does at a time in the kidding stalls.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding sta*

I usually keep them seperate untl 2 weeks of age, then they have bonded and they can go out with the other goats. So far its been really good, the babies learn from the older girls and usually all get along.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding sta*

The kids all get along with each other great, its the momma goats that give me the problems my herd is not exactly in "harmony" with each other i even have one doe will a small gash on her head from hitting the fence so many times. :crazy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding sta*

How many does do you have? Can you just pen the aggressive one/s separate? The kids learn who to stay away from real quick. But I also don't tolerate meanies. I have one but she is the herd queen and my first reg ND and the others pine for her when she is gone so she stays. But I have sold any that are truly aggressive as that behavior is very hard to break.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How long should I keep my doe w/ kids in the kidding sta*

its not just one its all but one and they are all meanies :GAAH: to any kids that are their own so penning them separate won't help i don't have that many pastures that are kid proof. i'm keeping an eye out for yard sales for dog houses I think every one will be ok if they ech had their own shelters to go to. onder:


----------

